# Need help with frames



## Cynicize (Jul 19, 2005)

My web authoring/HTML class has a lil section on frames, and I'm hopelessly stuck. I'm sure it's something so minor..but I just can't figure it out. The header and links sections work correctly, but then I get a nestled frame within a nestled frame, etc. I thought it was the first line of the frameset code on the index page, where I have the "25%, *" but I've experimented with other values, like 25, 50, 75 and just leaving it blank. Nothing's working at all. Any help anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

The page is located at:

http://members.cox.net/sethchapman

In case anyone needs to view them, the other various files are:

header.html
page2.html
page3.html
content.html
FRAMEPRACTICE.html
links.html
(You can go to those by adding it to the end of the URL)


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

The requested URL /sethchapman/FRAMEPRACTICE.html was not found on this server.

The requested URL /sethchapman/content.html was not found on this server.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Same layout-can you see the differences?

Yours
<html>
<head>
<title>Frame Test</title>
</head>

<frameset rows="25%,*">
<frame src="Frame/Test_files/header.htm" scrolling="no">
<frameset cols="20%,80%">
<frame src="Frame/Test_files/links.htm" name="student">
<frame src="Frame/Test_files/sethchapman.htm" name="content">
</frameset>
</frameset>

</html>


------------------------------------------------------
<html>
<head>
<title>New Page 1</title>
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 4.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
</head>

<frameset rows="64,*">
<frame name="banner" scrolling="no" noresize target="contents" src="new_page_3.htm">
<frameset cols="150,*">
<frame name="contents" target="main" src="new_page_2.htm">
<frame name="main" src="new_page_4.htm">
</frameset>
<noframes>
<body>

<p>This page uses frames, but your browser doesn't support them.</p>

</body>
</noframes>
</frameset>
</html>


----------

